# New Cancer drug trial ?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,

You may have read my post about our Friend who is suffering from Breast cancer....Well we are trying to help her in any little way we can.

She is having Chemotherapy treatment shortly & is being asked to take part in a NEW drug trial to run parallel with her treatment the Trial drug is called Avastin I do not know what this drug doe's & I don't suppose anyone knows it's side effects.

I'm just wondering if anybody on here has any knowledge to impart.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Phil, are you sure you've spelt it correctly?

tony


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Phil, are you sure you've spelt it correctly?


That's how the lady spelt it out over the phone,I can't ring her back now she'll be in bed...........I'll google it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I just did, thats why I'm querying it.  

tony


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Avastin No "E"

I've found it Tony good job you brought up the spelling mistake !!

It appears to be primarily for Bowel cancer perhaps worked well now they are trying in on the normally more "Female cancers".


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I say go for it as you cling to any hope.
Im in a trial with my Talc Op under Guys Hospital and it was to give me a good quality of life (not a cure) and I have just that -a good life) and feel so normal.
My son said yesterday as I got back from Peterborough and a visit to East Yorkshire "Mum you are doing great I thought you would be in bed all the time and there you are gallivanting around in the M/H"
That was praise indeed from him.
So go for it and tell her I wish her all the luck in the world. :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> So go for it and tell her I wish her all the luck in the world


Thank you Mavis,I also wish you all the best too.


----------

